# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## getmaxs

Salam kenal all,
Saya baru belajar memelihara koi, pastinya akan banyak menambah pengetahuan saya tentang koi di forum ini.
Mohon pencerahan dari agan agan pakar nantinya.
Terima kasih

----------


## Rotkiv

Salam kenal dr cilegon om. Lokasi dimana om?

----------


## bedut

Salam kenal juga Om, sesama Nubie harus kompak nih.. Salam NuKoi (nubie Koi)

----------

